# Phaiocalanthe Kryptonite ‘Chariots of Fire’ HCC/AOS



## Erythrone (Mar 2, 2014)

Phaiocalanthe Kryptonite ‘Chariots of Fire’ HCC/AOS


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 2, 2014)

Fantastic photo!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 2, 2014)

That pink is remarkable.
You've got quite a nice lot of blooms currently.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 2, 2014)

the varietal is very apt.
Lovely colour.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2014)

Great name!
Striking flower and photo.


----------

